# When upgrade packages to Freebsd 12.1 on MacOS virtual box, it just hanged. I managed to solve the problems. With these work arounds.



## mrusli (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi

I am using MacOS Catalina with virtual box running FreeBSD 12.1.

And while doing the pkg update and pkg upgrade a while ago, today.

Some how it hanged. While doing upgrade of packages.

And I reboot the Virtual Machine.

And I cannot log in.  Via SLIM. And it cannot load Luminar desktop environment.

I reboot the virtual machine. As per normal.

And to get around  pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 to  go to terminal prompt. Without any Luminar GUI.

Login to my user id and password.

And on the terminal, try to update the packages by typing pkg upgrade via terminal prompt.

Let the system upgrade all the packages.

And reboot the system.

And lo and behold, I managed to get in to the FreeBSD 12.1!

Phew!

Swell~! I cross my fingers and the FreeBSD load up Slim and key in my user name and password. It brings up to Luminar Desktop. LOL! I finally manage to get the system in. Phew!

I almost give up and I give my instinct a try. If that persist, I have to go back to the drawing board and reinstall freebsd again from scratch.

Now my FreeBSD runs in perfect working conditions. Phew! What the hell. ROLF! Ha ha ha! LoL!


----------

